# pro line bow



## shepco (Dec 8, 2004)

does any one know if the pro line bow 's are any good and where is a good place in clearlake that works on them or can you change the draw weight on them


----------



## rip-n-lip (Jun 25, 2010)

never heard of pro line but i do have a protec golden eagle for sale


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I bought my Pro Line Point Blank bow about 15 years ago. At that time is was a contender for top of the line. Still a great bow, fast and quiet, but the new bows are a lttle lighter and faster. I have an overdraw on mine, so it shoots pretty fast (chrono long time age, I dont remember FPS) Any bow shop should be able to take care of whatever it needs.


----------

